# Trodizzle: Quarter 1, 2016



## trodizzle (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello gang, Trodizzle here, checking in for Quarter 1, 2016.

Quarter 3, 2015 didn't pan out as I had hoped, due to the holidays, a two week vacation to Mexico with the family and general slacking. As of this post i'm 224.5 lbs which is much fatter than I want to be.

So, that's in the past, I can't control it, I can only move forward. With that in mind, my next milestone will be our couples trip to Cancun this upcoming June. That gives me 6 solid months to train and get as close to snake's physique as possible without recruiting Redrum to help me jack snake for his abs gangsta style.

New things:

Training, sticking to my modified Arnold Blueprint program that is a wide variety of lifts spread over 2 weeks, lifting 5 days per week. I'm going to up the cardio for a bit to see if I can drop some weight fast and do two-a-days for as long as possible (cardio in the am, lifting at lunch). 

Fitbit Charge HR. I picked up one of these for Christmas. You guys know I like to track numbers and stats and while I had been using the Mio Alpha for quite a bit of time now the Mio only kept track of heart rate while working out (I had to manually turn it on). With the Fitbit Charge HR I get stats 24/7, so I can get a good idea of how many calories burned in an entire day (true TDEE) vs just calories burned while working out. While the Fitbit Charge HR technology may not be as good as the Mio's technology in terms of HR tracking, it's good enough from my research.

Goal weight is still 198 lbs, lean. I really want to hit that mark to see how I look/feel at that weight.

Subscribe for noods!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm in the same boat, slacked off a little bit and had a few issues come up and occupied me, got lazy with diet and training a bit.  I'm going on vacation in June as well so I'll race you to it.  #teamnatty.  Been hitting it hard past few weeks and I'm around the same weight, maybe a touch higher


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 4, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> I'm in the same boat, slacked off a little bit and had a few issues come up and occupied me, got lazy with diet and training a bit.  I'm going on vacation in June as well so I'll race you to it.  #teamnatty.  Been hitting it hard past few weeks and I'm around the same weight, maybe a touch higher



Let's do it my lean brother!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 4, 2016)

Hitting 198 for me would most likely be impossible. But you never know.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 4, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Hitting 198 for me would most likely be impossible. But you never know.



It's cool, it may be difficult for me as well. 210 is the lowest I have ever been while training and it was short-lived. I seem to hold 215 just fine if I keep my diet in check. Take no ****ing prisoners baby!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Good deal both of you guys. I'm in for the noodz 

The holidays screwed everyone over. My diet, which isn't much other than all you can eat, went out the door and my lifts slacked off. I didn't miss any but I didn't do them on the days I was supposed to


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2016)

lol, that's why I started my program during..I hate that "I'll start after the holidays" shit...if you are going to do something...do it now  Setting a date is just another excuse in my book!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 4, 2016)

Losing weight, the Dizz method:







The Brandon Lilly method:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpfexO6L8lo&feature=youtu.be&t=229


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2016)

It's good to have a goal but better to have a plan. This nothing new for you Diz, you just need to stick to the plan and you'll be all buffed up for the next vacation. 

Guys that go heavy always need to worry about a catastrophic injury that may derail their progress. Though you don't go heavy, it doesn't mean you too can't have something sideline you. What I'm saying is, pay attention to over training and those nasty repetitive motion injuries. A serious case of patellar tendonitis can put you out of the game just as quick as a torn quad. 

Stay healthy; let's do this!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 4, 2016)

Those damn Mexico vacations will make a slacker out of anyone. I think they will also make a guy bust ass a little harder when you get back.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 4, 2016)

Current physique as of 1/4/2016.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 4, 2016)

Good work brother and keep it up.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 4, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Current physique as of 1/4/2016.


You can lose the weight, but we still cant get you to lose those ****ing shoes huh?!
Not to sideline the post, but how is your back coming along?


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 4, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> You can lose the weight, but we still cant get you to lose those ****ing shoes huh?!
> Not to sideline the post, but how is your back coming along?



I totally forgot to update you guys on my back. Shit's clear son!

After derm scripted accutane (capsules are heaven for this nasty tasting shit), after 3 months, shit is clear. Month 1 was 20 mg per day, month 2 was 40 mg per day, month three (December) was 60mg per day except for during my Jamaica trip when the doc said to not take them due to sun exposure fears. I think she may keep me on it another few months (usually a 6 month run if I recall), I have a follow-up appt tomorrow.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 4, 2016)

Amazing bro! 
Really glad to hear you got it all worked out, I know the back was real bad.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm here for the graphs, charts , and pie graphs


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 4, 2016)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm here for the graphs, charts , and pie graphs


----------



## DF (Jan 5, 2016)

Six months to get it done dizzy.  I want to see spread sheets!!!! And noods!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 5, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> I totally forgot to update you guys on my back. Shit's clear son!
> 
> After derm scripted accutane (capsules are heaven for this nasty tasting shit), after 3 months, shit is clear. Month 1 was 20 mg per day, month 2 was 40 mg per day, month three (December) was 60mg per day except for during my Jamaica trip when the doc said to not take them due to sun exposure fears. I think she may keep me on it another few months (usually a 6 month run if I recall), I have a follow-up appt tomorrow.


I keep telling people that are having issues with acne, whether gear related or not, to quit fuking around with all the shit on the market and get a script for Accutane. Getting a doc to prescribe it is a lot easier than a person thinks. The simple fact is that it works, period. Most insurance will pay the lions share of the cost, my scripts were 10 bucks a mo. No insurance? I believe the shit is high dollar, there are other programs that help folks out with high script costs.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 5, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I keep telling people that are having issues with acne, whether gear related or not, to quit fuking around with all the shit on the market and get a script for Accutane. Getting a doc to prescribe it is a lot easier than a person thinks. The simple fact is that it works, period. Most insurance will pay the lions share of the cost, my scripts were 10 bucks a mo. No insurance? I believe the shit is high dollar, there are other programs that help folks out with high script costs.



Exactly. Go to the derm, shut your face about AAS or TRT (unless you know they are cool), get a script. Accutane is strange, it's very, very expensive if you don't have insurance or have to pay out of pocket. I ended up getting mine (any scripted dosage) for $10 per month as well but it was only due to finding a specific pharmacy (Long Prairie in Texas) that had a program for it. Otherwise I would not be able to afford it and would have had to gone UG.

Derm just upped me to 80mg per day and will keep me there for some months she tells me now that 60 has worked fine for a month.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 13, 2016)

224lbs


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dizz I think you're looking good.

How tall are you because you don't look 224 to me


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 13, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Dizz I think you're looking good.
> 
> How tall are you because you don't look 224 to me



Thanks for the kind words. Luckily I have my clothes on still. 

I'm 6'2".


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 18, 2016)

After a bit of research, I've decided to give ketosis a spin.

I have keto strips on deck and by this evening I will be 48 hours in, limiting myself to under 25g of carbs per day until I start to see keytone bodies show up in my urine. I've read it can be from 48 to 72 hours for this to take place.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Go Away (Jan 20, 2016)

Looking forward to watching keto do its work. When are your carb-ups going to occur??


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Away said:


> Looking forward to watching keto do its work. When are your carb-ups going to occur??



Right now i'm thinking of doing more of what's known as the Anabolic Diet vs straight keto.

Straight keto from what I can gather is just eating keto from here on out.

The Anabolic diet has reload days, usually sat/sunday or just sat depending on how many and what type of carbs you consume.

So I'm going to go straight keto for 2 weeks to get me into ketosis. Then I'm going to load up on the weekend, then back on keto for M-F.

At least that's the plan for now. Today is day 4.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 20, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Right now i'm thinking of doing more of what's known as the Anabolic Diet vs straight keto.
> 
> Straight keto from what I can gather is just eating keto from here on out.
> 
> ...


This worked great for me.


----------



## mickems (Jan 20, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Right now i'm thinking of doing more of what's known as the Anabolic Diet vs straight keto.
> 
> Straight keto from what I can gather is just eating keto from here on out.
> 
> ...



It worked great for me. It certainly takes discipline. Dizz, you're the perfect candidate. You'll like that lean hard feeling.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2016)

damn u lost mad weight since the last time I was here ..great job but the shoes come on man


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 20, 2016)

This was a pretty good video describing the anabolic diet.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 20, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> This was a pretty good video describing the anabolic diet.



Yup. I went crazy on my carb load days. I ate freakin everything I could get my hands on. Probably slowed my progress a little but it still worked incredibly well.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 21, 2016)

Update:

As of this morning I was about 4.5 days into keto. I tested my urine this morning and it looked to have trace amounts of ketones in it, finally. I hit the gym for some cardio and noticed a boost of energy today which is abnormal, I had been dragging ass more and more over the last few days. I also noticed during my cardio session my breath really started to taste bad, another sign of ketosis.

So, I think I'm there, now to maintain through next Friday until my first reload day/weekend.

222 lbs as of this am.

Progress since starting keto:


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 21, 2016)

Giddyup man, I'm curious to see how this treats you


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 22, 2016)

New semi-noods. Okay, non-noods...

222 lbs

Keto day 6.

General physique:





Dem calves (for my boy snake):


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 23, 2016)

My daily stack..

Animal Pak Multivitamin (1 pak)
5g Creatine Monohydrate (mixed in something)
1500mg EPA & DHA of Omega-3's via Fish Oil
4000IU VitaminD3


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 23, 2016)

No denying ketones are present in me now based on keto stick results as of this am. I'm glad it didn't take 2 weeks to get here.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 3, 2016)

Back update, acne free!






Another misc update pic, yep in my white t.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 11, 2016)

Good work man.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 11, 2016)

Back looks pretty good diz.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 11, 2016)

Huge improvement on your back!

Do you shave your arms or just thin hair.. Crazy veins.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Huge improvement on your back!
> 
> Do you shave your arms or just thin hair.. Crazy veins.



Yeah, back is crystal clear as I type this.

Just thin hair, I'm not a very hairy guy in general.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 11, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Yeah, back is crystal clear as I type this.
> 
> Just thin hair, I'm not a very hairy guy in general.


Ah ok. I honestly wasn't going to make any jokes if you did. Just curious. 

I thought it was a requirement of the #snakebbteam.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 15, 2016)

Okay gang. My experiment with keto is over. While it may work in design it's too limiting in food choices for my own tastes. So, it's back to focusing on calories, calories, calories! Current goal weight is 205, current weight is 224. This leaves me with 1,901 cals to consume per day, a 500 calorie per day deficit. This is before exercise if any, which gains me another 350 cals per 30 min done. Once I hit my target weight cals can go back up to 2,298 per day. 4 months until the beach, time to step it up.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 15, 2016)

Looking good Tro High 5


----------



## mickems (Feb 15, 2016)

trodizzle said:


>



 I could see you getting your cpt certification and using your background /experience to change the lives of fatties everywhere. great job as usual Dizz.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 15, 2016)

mickems said:


> I could see you getting your cpt certification and using your background /experience to change the lives of fatties everywhere. great job as usual Dizz.



I thought about that for a brief moment in the past. Problem Is I have zero tolerance for excuses, lazy people, and leading horses to water. I will gladly share everything that has and hasn't worked for me with anyone who is curious , but people need to be self-driven to truly see success, I can't hand it to them.


----------



## mickems (Feb 15, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> I thought about that for a brief moment in the past. Problem Is I have zero tolerance for excuses, lazy people, and leading horses to water. I will gladly share everything that has and hasn't worked for me with anyone who is curious , but people need to be self-driven to truly see success, I can't hand it to them.



hahaha! I feel the same way.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 15, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> I thought about that for a brief moment in the past. Problem Is I have zero tolerance for excuses, lazy people, and leading horses to water. I will gladly share everything that has and hasn't worked for me with anyone who is curious , but people need to be self-driven to truly see success, I can't hand it to them.



Money in your pocket can change your disposition.

I could see you training those milfs you like so much on a daily.


----------



## mickems (Feb 15, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Money in your pocket can change your disposition.
> 
> I could see you training those milfs you like so much on a daily.



he'd never make money that way. he'd be giving training in trade for sexual favors.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 15, 2016)

mickems said:


> he'd never make money that way. he'd be giving training in trade for sexual favors.



I'm pretty sure I will make more money by sticking to my existing 20+ year I.T. career vs. going into personal training for the first time at 40 years old.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 17, 2016)

Lighting was better in the gym...


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 18, 2016)

The current program (this data is a few days old).

Right now I'm 39 years old, 224 lbs, and 6'2. Based on these number I calculated my total daily energy expenditure (TDEE) at 2,401 per day before adding in any form of gym work (cardio or lifting).

To cut, I'm going to trim this by 500 calories per day, which is pretty standard until I hit my target weight of 205 which leaves me with 1,778 cals per day. This should net about 1 lb of fat loss per week while still maintaining muscle mass.

So what about those cals burned in the gym? When I do cardio or lifting, I burn about 300 calories for every 30 minutes of work I do. Due to this I add in 300 calories to my diet for every 30 minutes of work done in the gym. Cardio for 30 minutes? I give myself 300 more calories that day. Lifted for 30 minutes? I give myself 300 more calories that day. Did both for 30 minutes each? I give myself 600 additional calories that day. If I didn't do this, I could end up rocking a 1,100 calorie deficit (my 500 + the 600 burned in the gym) which is too aggressive.

Once I hit my target weight, cals can go up to maintenance, which at 205 lbs would be 2,298, again without any form of gym work added in.

So how do I get there? I have no choice but to measure and track what I eat...

I use a food scale, I weight my food in grams.
I use MyFitnessPal and track everything I put into my face.

I'm not worrying about macros right now (I could, it's just more of a pain in the ass). I've found as I fit foods into these caloric needs, I have have to do a bit of self-policing otherwise things will suffer. For instance, I could blow a bunch of cals on pizza or an ice cream bar but I could be starving the rest of the day due to this.

I've attached a sample of how my current MyFitnessPal is laid out for this program. I split my day into 3-4 hour windows which leaves me with 5 eating windows per day. I then split my calories out evenly. Yes, on occasion I skip a section if I know the next meal will be big (or if the one before it was bigger than planned) but this is just a framework to help me keep things on a schedule. I edited the sections so I can see what my cals are while cutting, then what my cals would be at my target weight. This is overkill but I'm an obsessive kind of guy. Today was a cardio and lifting day for me +600 cals, so my numbers are high reflecting that in the screenshot.


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 19, 2016)

Looking good there...


----------



## stonetag (Feb 19, 2016)

All around dedication right there brother, nice.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 19, 2016)

trodizzle said:


>



Jenner????


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 20, 2016)

I took advantage of a deal last week and stocked up on some protein bars I usually never find on sale.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 23, 2016)

More calves!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 23, 2016)

killing it dizz....I see from your food list...you don't track sugars...lol


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 23, 2016)

Jenner said:


> killing it dizz....I see from your food list...you don't track sugars...lol



Nope, not at all right now. Just focusing on calories per day right now as the king stat to be tracking.

1900 or so on a non-training day
2200 or so on a 1 x training day
2500 or so on a 2 x training day


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi there. #snakebbteam







225lbs.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Feb 24, 2016)

Pfft, nice Fitbit


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 24, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Pfft, nice Fitbit



It comes in handy! DYETDEE?


----------



## extremeintensity (Feb 24, 2016)

I must be mistaken. Someone said there would be noods here. I thought I would see nude women...?


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## trodizzle (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh, hello.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2016)

Still making good progress, Dizzle!


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 2, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Still making good progress, Dizzle!



Thanks brother!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 2, 2016)

looking great dizzy!!


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 2, 2016)

Jenner said:


> looking great dizzy!!



Thank you! Work work work.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 14, 2016)

202lbs. Pre-workout (don't mind the bed head)


----------



## snake (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm telling you, drop the reps and put on some mass. You're weight is good and now it's time to add some quality mass.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 14, 2016)

"Welcome to the Gun Show"

Snake may be on to something, 'dizzy. You're looking good right now in terms of body comp. Maybe look into a strength-based program now to bulk you up in the right places? I'm a Wendler guy personally but theres a wealth of info on the more common programs right here on the board.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 14, 2016)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 202!!! Dizzy killing it!


----------



## DF (Apr 14, 2016)

Looking great Dizzy!  Agree with Snake!  But I've been telling you this for awhile....


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 14, 2016)

Great job diz, but drop the damn bb.com hat. Sheesh.   Lol


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 14, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Great job diz, but drop the damn bb.com hat. Sheesh.   Lol



Pillar never sent me the UGBB hat he promised me, so until I get something to replace my bb.com free swag it's all I got. No use wasting money when I could be buying more yam root.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 14, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Pillar never sent me the UGBB hat he promised me, so until I get something to replace my bb.com free swag it's all I got. No use wasting money when I could be buying more yam root.



Lolol he needs to get on that bro.


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 25, 2016)

looking good there


----------

